# Redoin a rod



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

have a rod that i am rewrapping and the guides where removed and taped on.But one was not cleanded up, there is still epoxied thread. 
Was looking for some tips on how to clean off the old thread and epoxy.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Look through some of my old posts, I've detailed how to do this a few different times. Basic premise is to VERY VERY VERY gently heat the wrap (low setting of a hairdryer about 10-12 inches away. This will slightly soften the opexy enough to scrape it off. A sturdy plastic knife works well. You can use your thumbnail as well. Once you get the big stuff off, clean it up with a super fine ScotchBrite pad.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Eric,

One thing I'll mention is to place a few wraps of masking tape right up to the thread and finish you're taking off to keep from gouging the blank with your removal tools, every week I get a rod in for repair or rebuild that the owner has cut into the clear finish or blank trying to get the old finish off.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Watch out and dont slice your fingers either. I learned a hard lesson tonight out stripping old guides off tonight.......Thumbs bleed a lot.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> Watch out and dont slice your fingers either. I learned a hard lesson tonight out stripping old guides off tonight.......Thumbs bleed a lot.


Hurt's too, don't it?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> Watch out and dont slice your fingers either. I learned a hard lesson tonight out stripping old guides off tonight.......Thumbs bleed a lot.


yes, I actually just slice my thumb doing this as well.


----------

